# 5103 Front end loader won't tilt to rear



## Makj44 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have a 5103 Jd with a 512 front end loader, Today I went to pick up the tail end of my utility trailer and I heard a kind of loud pop in the front of my tractor and when I tried to tilt my forks back the forks would not tilt back. I shut my Tracto off and inspected the cylinders on my front end loader and everything looked normal I see nothing broke. Pleas advise


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Makj44,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

You must have blown the piston seals in one, or maybe both, of your tilt cylinders. To check this, pull the cylinders and blow air into one port and see if air comes out the other port. Wear your safety glasses so you don't get fluid in your eyes. You can also do this on the loader with hydraulic fluid, but it makes a mess.


----------



## Makj44 (Jun 2, 2016)

six Bales thank you I will try this


----------



## Makj44 (Jun 2, 2016)

*How can the nut come off the cylinder?*



Makj44 said:


> six Bales thank you I will try this


Six bales
Well I removed the cylinder from my tractor and placed it on my work table, then I removed the snap ring from the cylinder, I place my air blower on the outlet of the cylinder that should ease the rod out and when the air started flowing the rod shot out the cylinder ( No one was injured ) telling me the nut had backed off, so I picked up the cylinder centered the nut into place and attempted to reattach the rod, the threads on the rod are in great shape nut in proper place but can not get rod Ro start on the nut any advise?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Makj44,

You don't mention the threads on the nut. Are they stripped? Maybe left-handed threads? You may have to chase the threads in the nut with a tap. See if you can find a nut with the same threads and run it onto the rod. You may have some minor thread damage at the end of the rod


----------



## Makj44 (Jun 2, 2016)

Six bales
The threads are in good shape and I was able to make the cylinder slide down to the seal area is there any tool that you know of that can go in the tube and catch the seal area at the top so I could get them out and then remove the cylinder part with the nut?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Makj44,

Your local auto parts stores (O'Reilly's, Auto Zone, etc.) have loaner tools to assist with jobs like this. Take your cylinder with you and show them what you need to do. I'm thinking a slidehammer kit for pulling pilot bearings should do the trick.

Failing that, take it to a hydraulics shop, where they rebuild cylinders all the time.


----------



## Makj44 (Jun 2, 2016)

Update on my cylinder, I took my cylinder to a retired tractor mechanic that I was referred to he ordered the rebuild kit and told me he would call me when finished, and he called me 2 days later to come pick my cylinder up he ended up having to cut the end off the cylinder to remove the old packing and nut assembly and he replaced the old packing and reinstalled the shaft attached the nut and welded the end back on, he then rigged it up to his hydraulic lines coming from a pump and pressure tested it, after picking it up I installed it on my tractor and so far no problems. I want to thank every one for the advise I was given I learned from this exsperience


----------

